# Skidloader owner/operator subs needed near Aurora, IL



## Snow Business 1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking for two or three skidloaders owner/operators in the Aurora / Naperville, IL area this winter. Competitive rates paid promptly.

Please contact me at [email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## Snow Business 1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Still looking, please contact me at the email listed above.

Thank you!


----------



## Snow Business 1 (Oct 15, 2012)

One more bump before I go buy/rent my own machines. I would still be looking for skid steer operators.

Thanks!


----------



## crusader (Oct 5, 2011)

Live in plainfield near aurora border and have a skid loader with 10 ft box. and 2 trucks with plows.

Are you still looking for help? what's the rate of pay? where?

contact me at [email protected]


----------

